# vox saltatoria



## essie9

I'm having trouble with the title of a musical composition by a contemporary composer. How would you translate "Vox Saltatoria"? Thanks!


----------



## o-nami

Hi essie!
Your try?


----------



## essie9

Well, my try would be quite disastorous as I don't actually read latin. What I'm trying to establish is whether "Vox Saltatoria" is the same piece is "Voices on wings"...


----------



## o-nami

essie9 said:


> Well, my try would be quite disastorous as I don't actually read latin. What I'm trying to establish is whether "Vox Saltatoria" is the same piece is "Voices on wings"...



In Italian "saltare" means to jump. Saltatorio is somthing who jump.
The voice in this piece maybe...


----------



## essie9

Thanks o-nami, I think these two might turn out to be the same piece after all. mystery solved!


----------



## Imber Ranae

In Latin the adjective _saltatorius_ means "[pertaining to] dancing", e.g. _ludus saltatorius_ is a dancing school.

Here it's probably being used metaphorically, perhaps to convey a sense of joyousness in the music. Just my guess.


----------



## irinet

It also could refer to a _mime. _


----------

